# Hard drive upgrade



## brncosrule24 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was wondering if I just go buy a hard drive on my own instead of going through weaknees, how would I load the tivo operating system onto the hard drive.
thanks


----------



## nelamvr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

brncosrule24 said:


> I was wondering if I just go buy a hard drive on my own instead of going through weaknees, how would I load the tivo operating system onto the hard drive.
> thanks


Read the FAQ, they cover the procedure in great detail, it's really quite simple.


----------

